# Three Nubians, Please Judge! One may be a shower



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I have three Nubians, a mother, and her two kids. The kids are about 10 weeks, and they haven't been dehorned, but the Doeling for sure will (surgically). Please critique them for me! I took as best of pics as I could, none are very cooperative.

Our main doe, she stood a little crooked, she is very uncooperative. She has dried due to us being unable to milk her because she hates being touched on her back end... and we don't have a milking stand.








The buckling. May or may not be dehorned, depends on next owner, but will be registered. 








The doeling, hope to show her in Perry the end of this year or next. She will be surgically dehorned at a later date. Pretty good stance to me, too.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not the best at this but I think I'd like to see a straighter back for sure! On the doeling I'm not 100% sure it kinda blends in but it looks like she has a dip in her back


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, doe #1
Cons:
Steep rump
Short neck
Not very level from the withers to hip
Looks like you overset her
Lacking enough depth
She is drying up (you cannot show a doe over 1 year old that is dry)
The brisket to neck is not well blended
Fore udder could be smoother
Could use more body length
Could have a more feminine head

Pros:
She has the Nubian face, and ears
She appears to have straight legs
Good bite
Fair teat size
Good pasturns


Buck
Cons:
Very overset
Looks like her toes out
Chine area could be stronger
Still could have a loner neck

Pros:
Fairly level topline
Fair rump
Better blended brisket to neck
Fair body length
Good bite
Good pasturns


Doe #2
Cons:
Hips higher than withers
Needs loner neck
Steep rump
Looks to toe out
Topline could be more level
She has horns currently
Again, she is overset, but only a tad

Pros:
Fair depth
Fair length, but could be longer
Good bite
Good paturns



Now, what I mean by "overset" is that you set their back legs way way too far back, and the front legs are set too far forward.

Their conformation may look better if they were set correctly.
How old is the doe, and the kids?

I would like to see them with a show clip to judge them the best. And with picture of them set up from the back.


I do not mean to sound critical or rude, but I used to be a Dairy judge


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I can show you pictures of properly set does, if you would like.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be helpful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok here is how they should be set. Excuse the one leg out of place on the one doe, she was trying to step forward.
And on doe #3 and #4 notice how level the rump is? That is the a very ideal rump.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Are those your does? I'd love to get my hands on those udders :lovey::drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The legs should be set squarely under them, and the back legs should not be set too far back.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Are those your does? I'd love to get my hands on those udders :lovey::drool:


Yes they are.
And thank you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Now the last doe does not have good legs, see the toe out? She was the only one of her siblings like that, just a fluke, her kids have good legs though. Sometimes you just get a dud.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Ok, doe #1
> Cons:
> Steep rump
> Short neck
> ...


Don't think you sound critical at all, you gave it honestly, but nicely. My main doe (adult doe shown) is show clipped, but has grown out some. I don't want to clip the kids yet, may clip the Doeling next year, though. My Doe I said dried due to not being able to be milked, but she isn't a show goat, so that isn't really a problem, lol. How should I set them? I have never shown, and would really like to show my doeling :3 but of course she will be dehorned later this year, surgically of course.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Now the last doe does not have good legs, see the toe out? She was the only one of her siblings like that, just a fluke, her kids have good legs though. Sometimes you just get a dud.


Good looking girls, I'll work on the stance. Its dark out so I can't get anymore pics. I think the kids only did the toes out because I set them back too far. Here is the main does pedigree

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001497893

I have yet to register her kids as the sire is still being registered.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Basically, how they are standing naturally is how they should be set, but just line the legs up if one is out of place. Say one leg is set more forward than the other, take the leg that is more forward and set it in line with the other.


The tip of the toes on the rear legs, if you draw an imaginary line straight up it should be at the middle of the rump. The tip of the toes on the front legs, if you draw an imaginary line straight up, should line up with the beginning of the neck (top of the neck).

Try to see how they are standing from the pictures I put. The legs are not set too far back or too far forward, but set naturally and lined up. Placed squarely under them.
Lineing the legs up is what gives them the show stand.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GeorgiaBrownRIP said:


> Good looking girls, I'll work on the stance. Its dark out so I can't get anymore pics. I think the kids only did the toes out because I set them back too far. Here is the main does pedigree
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001497893
> 
> I have yet to register her kids as the sire is still being registered.


I'm not too familiar with Nubian lines, as I've had Alpines for over 20 years, but I looked at the appraisaled goats, and they seemed decent, but the mammary was lacking. It was mainly the teats that lacked, they were small, or too close.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'm not too familiar with Nubian lines, as I've had Alpines for over 20 years, but I looked at the appraisaled goats, and they seemed decent, but the mammary was lacking. It was mainly the teats that lacked, they were small, or too close.


I know my main doe (lets just call her Bambi now) has a small teat on, I believe, her right side. They were also very swollen when she recently freshened. Different than I have seen in other dairy goats. I hope her doeling doesn't gain these traits, she already has her stubbornness, and her Over Dramatic attitude . They are both calm, though, a good thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, any goat is trainable to be milked, even if it means milking onto the ground and getting a fair share of kicks in the beginning. I have delt with that a lot over the past 20+ years.
You could try hobbles or someone holder her in the beginning, on her next freshen. And as for the doeling, I'd get her used to the stand now, and touch her udder area a lot. 
I do that with doelings almost everyday since birth. They are dog tame by the time they are a month old.
And it's fine to give does/doelings grain, it's the bucks and wethers you have to be careful with because of urinary calculi.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, any goat is trainable to be milked, even if it means milking onto the ground and getting a fair share of kicks in the beginning. I have delt with that a lot over the past 20+ years.
> You could try hobbles or someone holder her in the beginning, on her next freshen. And as for the doeling, I'd get her used to the stand now, and touch her udder area a lot.
> I do that with doelings almost everyday since birth. They are dog tame by the time they are a month old.
> And it's fine to give does/doelings grain, it's the bucks and wethers you have to be careful with because of urinary calculi.


She's bad with hobbles too, I also don't currently have a milking stand. I don't mind being kicked at all, its just she kicks over the milk, even when she is hobbled! She just kicks and squirms, usually eventually falling over or hurting herself. She is just a really big drama queen. We are getting a milker and a stand soon, for her next freshning. She is just a trouble goat.

The doeling, though, at least is still mold-able, so I shouldn't have as many issues with her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

for your doeling, start training early. when she eats, touch and tug at her teats. I have a drama queen goat, a yearling. I started playing with her udders a few months ago.  at first she would kick and squirm, but she just stands here now when I reach under. clipping toes is another story.....lol

for my girl in milk, we got in her feb and she was skittish. when I started milking her, I just held on to her udders until she calmed down, and made sure I was the one who decided it was done.

I don't have a milk stand either. i just milk mine in her sleeping quarters, untied. it's small enough that when she was trying to get away, there wasn't a lot of places to go. now she just stands there and let's me do my thing.


----------

